# Expats in Egypt warned to avoid protests on biggest day of unrest so far



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

British expats in Egypt are being advised to avoid political gatherings and demonstrations as the unrest continues in the country in the major cities of Cairo and Alexandria and the biggest protest so far is due today (Friday January 28). A statement on the website of the UK Foreign Office says that people should respect [...]

Click to read the full news article: Expats in Egypt warned to avoid protests on biggest day of unrest so far...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

